#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-05
<YoBoY> bonjour
<akgraner> hi all!
<akgraner> Cheesehead, how are the IRC sessions coming along - good I hope :-)
<ashams> Nov 28?
<ashams> Hey guys, I can't find that meeting log!
<ashams> the last meeting, I mean
<cprofitt> hey ashams
<cprofitt> laura is following up for you today on the RT tickets
<ashams> cprofitt, Thank you :)
<cprofitt> np
<cprofitt> thank Laura too!  :-)
<ashams> Yep, a lot :-)
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-06
<akgraner> Here's another great leadership site - thought I'd share - http://www.lisapetrilli.com/
<ashams> Bookmarked :-)
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Sorry for delay in responding. Busy day.
<Cheesehead> First three months of IRC sessions are arranged, I've just been quite slow at sending round a final e-mail to the trainers, and then publishing the schedule. Not hard, just very busy past couple weeks
<Cheesehead> philipballew: I wasn't around when you pinged last, but I'm briefly around now.
<Cheesehead> Sorry I missed you
<philipballew> its all good. I am here to.
<philipballew> you got a sec for a pm?
<Cheesehead> Sure
<akgraner> no worries - I was just curious :-)
<akgraner> I understand busy  - my new job is keeping me busy that's for sure
<philipballew> what kinda job did you get akgraner ?
<akgraner> User Experience and Community Specialist with Linaro
<ashams> Cool, congrats :)
<philipballew> nice!
<akgraner> Thanks!  That's why I haven't been around a lot - still settling in
<akgraner> but it will all level out soon I am sure :-)
<Cheesehead> I had wondered why Linaro began popping up more often in your feeds...
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> the have an Ubuntu build as well so it all goes hand in hand really
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-07
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-09
<YoBoY> good morning
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-10
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-12-05
<silverlion> belkinsa, fyi: I'm writing an article about that what's going on on the Mailing Lists regarding "leadership vs. management in ubuntu teams"
<belkinsa> Thank you for writing that.
<silverlion> belkinsa, don't thank me yet. I'll put it up to my blog and honestly I've got a little different opinion on those thoughts that were spoken loudly till now
<belkinsa> Make sure you link to the mailing-list if you want have a discussion on.  In the Community Team one.
<silverlion> will do
<belkinsa> :D
<silverlion> it'll take me at least another week or two
<belkinsa> Alright, if you need help, you can ask me.
<silverlion> I might get back to you first to proof-read that ;)
